# can i drink herbal tea??



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  I am posting in the hope that I can get some answers to what I can & can't eat & drink? I have been told to have only 2 cups of tea or coffee a day so I have been drinking peppermint tea & drinking lots of water instead, now I am reading I shouldn't be drinking herbal tea I am also reading on some websites not to eat nuts & then others that I should eat brazil nuts Please can anyone help me with what I should be eating & drinking?                                                                                      Thanks & lots of baby dust to all of us on the dreaded 2ww xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Alix

Peppermint tea is fine, as is lemon and ginger.   You need to steer clear of any teas that contain chamomile, ephedra, licorice root, raspberry leaf, anise, sage, rosemary, hibiscus, lemongrass, sassafras, nettle leaf, or fennel while pg or in the 2ww. Having said that, I personally don't think the occasional cup of any herbal tea would do you any harm, I think it's if you drink large quantities that you may have a problem. I drink a lot of sparkling water, with a little lemon or lime juice in, as I find that really refreshing, although I do really miss Coke Zero  

Brazil nuts are supposed to aid implantation I think. The only other thing I can think of in relation to nuts, is that you're supposed to avoid peanuts if you have a history of peanut allergy in the family.

I'm also on the 2ww, so good luck to you and sending lots of   your way!


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Mooers,

Thanks for the advice, I have scoffed a few brazil nuts today & gladly been drinking my peppermint tea, such a silly thing for me to worry about really but I was worrying.
will try the sparkling water as well but to be honest I have never drank a lot of water & have been drinking so much recently I am back & forth to the toilet like a yo-yo.

good luck with your 2ww as well, when is your date


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

AF is due on the 31st for me. I don't hold out much hope though as we're ttc naturally at the moment while I'm on a waiting list for either IUI or IVF, depending on what the consultant decides is best for us. Fingers crossed you get a BFP this month


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks Mooers my AF was due yesterday & I am so regular I know the day & time each month & this month i knew it wasnt coming so I am hoping for a BFP too.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

durin my 2ww i continued on as normal..obviously i avoided alcohol etc but there is actually very few things u have to avoid now and most of the stuff u do have to avoid u prob wouldnt eat it anyway..

as for nuts..they use to tell u not to eat peanuts but now they say its ok whether u have nut allergies in the family or not..

i checked this out cos my wee nephew has severe nut allergy amongst lots of others..

my sis went by the book with cody and he ended up with every allergy  under the sun yet with her other 3 she didnt go by all the books and they are as healthy as anythin..coincidence maybe?

good luck pet..

Jenna xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooh, I'm so glad I read this - I thought Chamomile was gooooood....

Why's it bad?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Apparently it stimulates the uterus in large quantities. I reckon the odd cup or 2 won't do you any harm, it's if you're having 10 cups a day or something that you might get problems. I am currently drinking a cup of fruity tea and I'm in the 2ww  

Alix, any news? Did you get a BFP?


----------



## alix9374 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Mooers, am not testing until the 29th so still got 7 days to wait, am getting worried though I am bleeding a tiny tiny bit & have bad stomach ache  so I am crossing my fingers that all is not lost?!


----------

